# Canton Twp. fights to get rid of hunting



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Canton Twp. fights to get rid of hunting
Some residents, officials say community isn't big enough; state hasn't seen evidence of its danger.

The slice of beauty is in the heart of an expanding suburb, and while some areas still look rural, the Pelleritos say it's not big enough for residents and hunters.

But township officials who want to ban hunting in the township say they haven't gotten much help from the state Department of Natural Resources, which has the authority to set up a ban.

http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051202/METRO01/512020327/1003/METRO


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

The people who complain about hunting are the ones that will be hollering for someone to do something when deer eat up all their landscaping.
I'm living it.I've had several neighbors ask me to shoot deer in their backyards that are destroying their landscaping,but I would have to get half the subdivision to agree or I'm violating the saftey zone.
Canton will keep hollering until the DNR gives in, it's happening all over.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Canton is a text book case of a community thats grows with reckless abandon without regard for the impact on anything but its tax base. People see a nice home deverloment on the edge of the woods and think of it as paradise. Yet they fail to realize that farmer next to them has been living there for 40 years, and the aspects of his life that comes with living on the "fringe" of the country come with it as well. Growing up in Canton made me appreciate the day I left it. Sadly I have to return a couple of time a month, but seeing the mess its in makes me happy I left. The roads suck, the traffic is awful, rampant home building is reckless. I wonder where all these people are coming from. 

Still there is no excuse for a home being struck by a poor slob "hunter". Incidents like this will lead to more restricions on hunting in populated areas, and who knows what else.


----------



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

I have been in this area (Canton, etc.) for almost 30 years, and I have seen a lot of growth; no, make that destruction  . There used to nothing but woods and a few farms out there, now there is virtually no woods, nor farms. There really is no place to hunt, unless you are a member of a hunt club, or own a large amount of property. I used to see the occasional deer out there. I'm sure there were more, but greed has won out over preservation of the land. We are losing our renewable resources at an alarming rate, and there isn't much that can be done about it. 
I wonder how many PETA people live in those houses? Do they realize the number of animals (squirrels, field mice, birds, fox, etc.) they have displaced, even killed, by building or buying one of those homes? :rant: 
Sorry, got off track there a little bit.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

The same thing is happening here in my neck of the woods too(Macomb Co.)suburban sprawl is out of control.I ask myself the same thing,where are all these people coming from?And where are they getting the money to buy these 200-300 hundred thousand dollar houses?There are not many places to hunt around here anymore so I have to travel north to Lapeer Co. now to do most of my hunting.Thank God I have a few connections close to home.

TO HELL :evilsmile WITH SURBURBAN SPRAWL


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Canton and all over SE Michigan: Oakland County, Livingston County, Macomb County it's the same sad song: Development run amok. 
I used to have a tee shirt with this saying on it:
" SAVE WILDLIFE HABITAT-SHOOT A LAND DEVELOPER!"
That says it all.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Canton residents to hunters: Stay away
Homeowners are circulating petitions because they fear someone will be shot.

Pellerito and fellow River Meadows resident Debi Greene are collecting signatures from residents to urge the Department of Natural Resources to shut down the township's remaining hunting areas at an Oct. 19 public hearing.

The DNR last hosted a public meeting in Canton in 2000, but after reevaluating specific areas of concern, no changes were made to the policy that hasn't changed since 1988.

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060929/METRO01/609290320/1006


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Canton wants more help to limit hunting
DNR suggestions don't satisfy Board of Trustees, supervisor, in regard to safety in developing area.

CANTON TOWNSHIP -- Results are in of the state's first effort in nearly two decades to limit hunting in the township, but they're no cause for celebration, officials say.

The Board of Trustees on Tuesday will consider a recommendation by the state Department of Natural Resources for hunting zone closures in some portions of the quickly-developing township. The recommendations don't go far enough for Supervisor Tom Yack.

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070212/METRO01/702120311/1003/METRO


----------

